# Police Week May 9 - 15



## mariomike (16 May 2021)

A special week to celebrate our current and retired police officers.

A friend of mine who was a Toronto Marine paramedic said it was a high light of his career to work with Toronto Marine police to improve rapid patient outcomes.

OMG Just realized that was last week! < face palm emoji >


----------

